# Off For 2 Weeks



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Well, the camper is packed the family is ready and after a few quick mods (coat hooks, storage shelves and bathroom cabinet door hinge moved we are off.

Our trip leaves east of Toronto to Windsor to cross the border. !st stop will be on the southern shores of lake erie. Next day Mammoth cave ky. Will we be ther around the state and various campgrounds for next week or so. After ky it is off to West Virgina to Hershey's PA and then to Letchworth NY to meet up with some Outbackers.









We are off

Thor


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Have a wonderful time & a safe trip. 
Looking forward to hearing all about your trip when you return.

Take care & be well,
Tami


----------



## MrsHootbob (Feb 19, 2006)

Thor don't forget to give a call when you hit Hershey

Peg


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

Lake Erie to Mammoth Cave is a long day. Wave when you get to the Florence Y'all water tower.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Well we made it back safe and sound. We had a wonderful trip with some adventures and mis-adventures.

I just arrived home and still have to unpack the Outback so this will be quick..more details with pics to come.

Well highlights

Drove just over 4000km
Stayed at 6 parks
Covered 6 States
Meet a whole bunch of Outbacks and Outbackers on the road - 1st time
Got a call from Hurricaneplumber on my cell while driving thru the hills of Kentucky
HootBob and family drove an hour each way to meet with us
Meet briefly with 2 Outback families (Sharon,Greg & Matt, Jen)
Truck & trailer did great

We all had a blast!!!!!!!























Miss- Adventures

Rubbed the side of the trailer against a guard railing








small fire in the exhaust of the hot water heater - side of the outback was black!








Bike rack itself broke at the weld and dragged the bikes down the road!








Shower leaked thru the wall while hooked on water - repaired for $3.95








Had to do a 3 point turn with a the trailer in the middle of intersection








Someone hit my new burb in a parking lot popping out the rear fascia









Details and pics to come

Thor


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Thor,
We're thinking about a trip to the Mammoth Cave area...Where would you stay if you went again (or are there places not to stay







)

Glad the trip was without incident


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

Sounds like quite a trip. Glad you had a great time and from the highlights sounds like everyone escaped all of the mishaps unhurt.

Looking forward to the full report.

Paul


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Welcome back Thor!

Sounds like you all had quite the adventure








Can't wait for pics!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Welcome Home Thor & Family! 
Glad your trip was successful & looking forward to hearing all about it & seeing your pics. 
Sorry about the mis-haps.







A Fire how scary







Glad no one was hurt.

Tami


----------



## JonesFamily (May 15, 2007)

Wow! Glad you're home safe and sound.. okay, safe anyway









Can't wait for pics!

Lisa


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Tidefan

I would stay at Nolin Lake State Park. It is a very beautiful park, very laid back and small ... only 32 sites but they have elect. hook-up. This is a must while camping in Kentucky...A/C! It was very hot and humid. It is about 10-15min drive/ferry ride away from the the cave. I would stay in the loop part again. Almost every site is backs on to water. I have a few pics

View from the edge of the campsite. Nice big sites, very clean









View taken from the trailer looking to the rear of the site. 









Thor


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Looks very nice Thor & your "New Rig"







Sweet!









Tami


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Wanna pick up a bottle of Woddford's Reserve for me while your down there? Thanks.

John


----------



## moops (Jun 17, 2007)

We met Thor at the dump station at Maumee Bay State Park. How often does that happen?








He was heading south and we were on our way west to Harrison Lake. Looks like you had quite an adventure after you left Ohio. BTW, the bike rack mount looked great and I will be adding a similar one to my TT soon.
We met AuntB at the same park the day before.


----------



## wtscl (May 22, 2007)

Thor,
Enjoy the trip. Being originally from KY, I'm telling you right now that you will get some strange looks while there. They don't get too many people from that far up north down their way. If you have never been to that part of the country, be prepared. It is BEAUTIFUL country and some WONDERFUL people.

Enjoy and say HOWDY to some of my kin folk.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thor said:


> HootBob and family drove an hour each way to meet with us
> 
> Thor


It was a pleasure Thor, We don't see each other to often
So since you weren't to far away we were not gonna miss the chance to sit and visit with you & Helen and kids ust wish it could have been longer but there is always next time we meet
Glad to hear home safe and sound

Don,Peg & Kids


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Thor,

Glad y'all made it home after visiting the great USA!

Sorry about some of the mshaps you had, though. Hope they weren't TOO serious.

Waiting on pics.

Mark



> Bike rack itself broke at the weld and dragged the bikes down the road!


BTW, moops.....


> BTW, the bike rack mount looked great and I will be adding a similar one to my TT soon.


, you might want to re-think that bike rack.









Mark


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Mark

I hear you..The bike rack is made by Thule. Here is the story behind this one.

I was in Hershey driving to the campground when a drive asked me to roll my window down. He is pointing reaward and telling me that my bikes were dragging behind my trailer. I put my 4 ways on and pulled over to find my bikes dragging because the rack iteself broke! My welding held up fine


















The bikes all remained together because they were tethered. Not a single bike bounced down the road! Please tether all loads. It could have been ugly.










The only damaged was 3 blown tires, 1 handle bar grip and a torn seat....and the bike rack itself.










The biggest problem was getting the bikes to the campground and getting them home. The burb came thru. I loaded all bikes in the back and drove to the campsite. Once i set up and had a cold one it was time to figure this bike rack out. I called home to get the # from the store where I bought the rack from and called them up. they were extremely helpful. I told them were I was and my cell number. The called me back within 30min and told me that they found a local dealer 15min that would take care of me. I went there and they wer helpful with one small problem...they had no 5 bike rack in stock and could not get one for 4 days. We were leaving in 3. They called around and Found a store In Gear Cycle that had one in stock. They were outstanding. They kept the store open for until I arrived and ended by being 2min away from the campground. They took the old one and gave me a new one ... no question asked. Very concerned on what happened and called thule up informing them of the issue. So I bought new tires so my kids could bike the rest of the vacation and the store I purchased the rack from is giving a credit for all $$ spend getting my bikes fixed. They are giving all 5 bikes a free overhaul to make sure no other damage was done.









So if you live in the Hershey PA area ... stop by In Gear Cycle ...they bent over backward to help me out. 
Thanks









Now I am building a mod for the bike rack. I will fab a bracket that will fit inside the rack to stiffen the joint. This way I will not alter the rack and give it addition strength.

Thor


----------



## Kamm (Apr 27, 2007)

Camped in PEI with friends this summer. They had the same problem with the Thule bike rack on the way there. When they got home they called Thule. They were very concerned and the customer service was great. 3 days later they had a new bike rack couriered to them (up graded too) and a cheque for $500.00 to cover the repairs to the 20 year old bike that was damaged. 
There are still lots of good people and good companies out there!


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Wow that is impressive service wise!
Good to hear, It gives you faith in customer service after all, at least for some companies!

Steve


----------

